# Scale Loss



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

One of my goldfish has an area where his scales are missing. I want to know what medication I can give him to help the scales grow back. I assume that they do.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You can't help the scales grow back, unfortunately, but you could dose with a topical anti-bacterial like API Melafix, and a solution that promotes rejuvenation of a fish's mucus coat like API Stress Coat. Make sure your little guy isn't suffering from dropsy first though. Research dropsy for a better indication and possible cures.


----------

